# Spider Holster System vs. Black Rapid Strap



## lennon33x (Nov 30, 2014)

I wasn't sure on where to put this, so I figured here would be a good place. 

Because of my clientele, I've recently had to make some changes to my equipment. I was shooting with a 5D + 85mm primarily. Now, and because I shoot primes, I've upgraded to the Mark II, and usually keep the 85mm on. But, I've also started shooting with the 200mm ƒ/2.8. So I started toting all of my lenses that I use in a Boda Bag which I wear as a belt. 

So here is my dilemma. I'm shooting a wedding at the end of December, and I won't have an assistant because of the holidays (my wife normally goes with me). I wanted to get experience from people who used the Spider Belt Holster System versus the Black Rapid Double Strap. I want to be able to have my 50mm on my 5D and my 85mm on my Mark II, that way I can just switch out. But I really want to know people's experience on failures of both systems. 

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2014)

With the BR strap I don't have to look for or worry about missing a holster.
Cotton Carrier also makes a camera holster system.


----------

